# Stranded Knitting: It's Easier Than You Think



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Youtube tutorials on chart reading and floating for colorwork:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMyZXIsxFhw










reading my colorwork charts:


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

My pleasure..anything I can do to help enable futre stranded knitting addicts, I'm up for!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for these links.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks so much.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Deborah Tomasello said:


> My pleasure..anything I can do to help enable futre stranded knitting addicts, I'm up for!


Great informative videos and I like your sense of humor!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am already a huge addict.... appreciate the links.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the links!!


----------



## CJane (Feb 26, 2013)

Your work is remarkable as is your humor: THANKS


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - you make it look like fun ;-)


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks! I just subscribed. I have a lot to do today, but I'd really rather fix a cup of coffee and watch your videos.....


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks these are really good video's very informative. still feeling extreme interpretation in doing fair isle by hand. machine that is easy by hand not so much


----------



## carughooker (Oct 29, 2011)

I have some of your wonderful patterns and really enjoy them. The you tube videos are awesome. Thanks for the info.
Malynn


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting these videos.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

see also the free workshops on this site there is one one charts and colourwork


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you, Thank you !!! That was an awesome video of the 4 stranded. Very well orchestrated. One of the best ones I have seen. Great job and Thanks again!!!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

This is great! Thanks for the links.


----------

